
Dashdash.com launches spreadsheet with native data, APIs, automation - patife
https://medium.com/dashdash/the-5-superpowers-of-spreadsheet-cells-2b44b1455647
======
cnfonseca
can I integrate with a generic API?

~~~
patife
sure.

you can use =GET(url, JSON_headers) for that. More
[https://forum.dashdash.com/t/get-post-interact-with-apis-
of-...](https://forum.dashdash.com/t/get-post-interact-with-apis-of-other-
online-services/20/3)

